# Where are the Signatures?



## Mofatguy (Sep 19, 2020)

When I am browsing on the desktop, I see poster's signature tags with links to recipes, etc.

When I am browsing on my I-phone, I can't see that.

Why?

Thanks


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 19, 2020)

Same way with my android phone. I click on your name in your post then it pops up a box with your name and some info...then I click (or in this case) I touch on your name in that box and it pops up more info (your latest posts and such). If you had a signature it would be there. Not as easy as being on a computer but it will get you there.

Ryan


----------



## dr k (Sep 19, 2020)

Like Jeff says,he's not a premier member so  he gets ads and  knows what it's like. Now run smartphone only for a couple weeks and let us know what it's like.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 19, 2020)

dr k said:


> Like Jeff says,he's not a premier member so  he gets ads and  knows what it's like. Now run smartphone only for a couple weeks and let us know what it's like.



Dont go there again.    I dont see sigs on my phone either.   Only on pc.


----------



## wbf610 (Sep 20, 2020)

Turn phone sideways and sigs should show up.  Works on my iPhone.


----------



## Mofatguy (Sep 20, 2020)

wbf610 said:


> Turn phone sideways and sigs should show up.  Works on my iPhone.


That worked! Makes me feel really dumb now....


----------



## wbf610 (Sep 20, 2020)

Mofatguy said:


> That worked! Makes me feel really dumb now....


No worries.   Glad I could help.


----------



## dr k (Sep 20, 2020)

wbf610 said:


> No worries.   Glad I could help.


I started a thread 8.2.20 in this forum with no help regarding these two mobile screen shots. Which is titled "Oops we ran into some problems" because that message pops up on mobile.






And 





*  Sometimes the mobile touch arrows are visible to touch like normal when starting to scroll up and down to elevator you to the top or bottom of the page which is very, very helpful. Sometimes, like the screen shot shows above with the red arrow pointing to them partially off screen so shift left with your finger to access them. Sometimes when starting to scroll up or down they are nowhere to be found and you finger flick down many times to get to the top of your page to get to your alerts, profile etc Maybe the landscape sideways view will fix the mobile arrow issue. Maybe not. *


----------



## wbf610 (Sep 20, 2020)

Not sure what that issue is.  Mine show up in vertical at the bottom right, and disappear with no activity.  As soon as you scroll, they show back up.


----------



## dr k (Sep 20, 2020)

wbf610 said:


> Not sure what that issue is.  Mine show up in vertical at the bottom right, and disappear with no activity.  As soon as you scroll, they show back up.
> View attachment 463937


That's how it is today with mine working as it should. The "Oops we ran into some problems" message isn't as frequent. Wait and see how consistent it is.


----------

